

Entrepreneurs available for consulting in Seattle - mmaunder
http://freeusall.com/
A few entrepreneurs I know in Seattle are consulting on the side to keep their startups self-funded. I've created a simple list:<p>http://freeusall.com/<p>Everyone on this list kicks ass - I've worked with several of them. If you're looking for a great consultant and want to help a founder keep their equity, hire one of these guys!
======
iigs
_The folks on this list are currently working on a startup of their own but
are available for part-time work. Please DO NOT contact any of the people
below unless you are interested in hiring them._

Hi. I'm a leaf node at a medium-sized tech company in the Seattle area. We're
growing rapidly, hiring FTE positions, and quite probably willing to "roll on"
temporary people during certain demand spikes. I assume I am or my manager is
your target. The <H1> sized disclaimer at the top has me scared, so I have a
few questions:

1) Is it ok to contact people on the list to solicit their willingness to go
FTE with our company? If it's ok in principle, perhaps a dropdown with {please
do not, unstated, please do} options regarding this preference could be
offered so I can tell which ones are going to just get pissed at me.

2) I have a lot of work to do, but I can't assess fit through a short bio. Is
it ok to contact people that sound like they may be a decent fit to
"interview" them prior to having any particular task lined up for them? I am
busy and am not going to walk the combinatorial explosion of each of these
people and each of my tasks to decide before emailing someone if it might be
worth "going on a date". However, calling with no task in hand walks the line
of sleazy headhunterness if done wrong (which is going to be a problem either
way next time the economy picks up). I want to follow the rules of your site.

Thanks.

------
ericb
A shame it is Seattle-only...

